# Petite Size Egg



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

We were given a flock of hens and 2 roosters recently. They are currently molting but we are averaging about 4 eggs per day. Yesterday we found the following 2 eggs in one of the nesting boxes. The bigger egg is what we normally find. The smaller egg has produced laughter. Is it common for a molting chicken to lay such a small egg? Just trying to figure out where this egg came from and what might be inside?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Thats what I call a "fart egg". I had an EE lay 3 or 4 of them before she quit laying for the summer. There is usually no yolk inside or very little.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I had a Cuckoo Marans hen and when she was molting I found one like this each time she layed for about 3 times. The only difference is that it was a chocolate color. They also didn't have a yolk in them. When I first found it I thought it was some form of chicken poop, lol. It took me a little bit to figure it out.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I usually feed those to the dogs helps their coat! what a cute egg to


----------

